# Value of Model 426 Coleman stove?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking to see how much an older model 426 Coleman stove is worth. I have one that's been sitting in my garage for a long time, that I inherited. It says model 426 and big 3 burner on the box. It's been in the cardboard box it came in, so it's in real good shape, with no rust. It also say 426E499 on the box? Anyone know what year this is? thanks


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Giyf


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

It appears in perfect condition about 125 and drops from there.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Check this out. I have several old Coleman stoves, lanterns and heaters. If yours is in excellent shape I bet you could get 150-200 to the right buyer but I would just keep it and also upgrade to the newer propane version.

http://www.oldtowncoleman.com/date.htm


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Giyf


Have said that many times! 

Ebay can be a great place to check what Coleman stuff sells for, lots of collectors from all over the world shop there. I've gotten some great deals buying and sold some harder to find Coleman stuff for top dollar too!


----------

